# Upgrading bandsaw motor?



## Sgt BOMBULOUS (Oct 9, 2014)

This is easy enough. My dad gave me his Delta 28-245 14" bandsaw. I noticed it only has a 1/2 HP motor, where just about every 14" bandsaw I see nowadays is 1HP or even higher. Would there be an issue in upgrading this to a 1 or 1 1/2 HP motor? As long as the unit is structurally sound and the wheels can take it I can't see why it'd be an issue... Thoughts?


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

You can put a 5hp motor on the saw if it will fit. All you need to do is make sure the rpm is the same and the rotation is the same or can be reversed if need be.


----------



## Sgt BOMBULOUS (Oct 9, 2014)

Steve Neul said:


> You can put a 5hp motor on the saw if it will fit. All you need to do is make sure the rpm is the same and the rotation is the same or can be reversed if need be.


WOAH! 5 HP! Challenge... Accepted! :thumbsup:

But seriously... I realize that there need to be reasonable limits. I just wasn't sure if something would fail if challenged by an over-sized motor.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*no problem*

The frames on small motors are standard 56 types, usually.
http://www.engineeringtoolbox.com/nema-electrical-motor-frame-dimensions-d_1504.html

The standard motor RPMs are either 1725 or 3450. All you need to do is duplicate the RPMs on the machine by having the proper diameter pulleys:
http://culvermotor.com/Engineering-Formulas/Pulley-and-RPM-Calculator.html

Line up the pulleys so the belt runs in the same plane and you will have the mechanicals all set.

The next issue is the electricals. The standard voltages are 120 V and 220V AC. Usually any motors over 1 1/2 HP will require 220 V. A 220 V line will have 2 hots, one 120 V from both sides of the panel and a neutral and or ground. A 220 V switch will have 4 terminals, 2 lines in and 2 lines out, breaking both the 120V hots. 

EBay is a good source for both new and used motors if you don't have a local source. As with most things, bigger IS better. :yes:


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Sgt BOMBULOUS said:


> WOAH! 5 HP! Challenge... Accepted! :thumbsup:
> 
> But seriously... I realize that there need to be reasonable limits. I just wasn't sure if something would fail if challenged by an over-sized motor.


I can't think of any problems that would occur from a larger motor. I bought a bandsaw designed for a 1/4hp motor and put a 1hp motor on it. It's the rpm that is the most important. You don't want to go slower or faster than it was intended. For the most part a smaller motor is put on a saw because it is cheaper than a larger one.


----------



## Sgt BOMBULOUS (Oct 9, 2014)

woodnthings said:


> The frames on small motors are standard 56 types, usually.
> http://www.engineeringtoolbox.com/nema-electrical-motor-frame-dimensions-d_1504.html
> 
> The standard motor RPMs are either 1725 or 3450. All you need to do is duplicate the RPMs on the machine by having the proper diameter pulleys:
> ...


Unfortunately it doesn't seem like the motor that's already on it is NEMA-56. It looks like 48 from what I can tell... Hopefully I can get a 1HP motor with a smaller mount. Otherwise I guess I'll be drilling some holes...


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Boy, I sure hope there's no issues, otherwise it'd hamper my plans to drop a 2 hp motor in my 9 inch


----------



## del schisler (Nov 5, 2009)

Sgt BOMBULOUS said:


> WOAH! 5 HP! Challenge... Accepted! :thumbsup:
> 
> But seriously... I realize that there need to be reasonable limits. I just wasn't sure if something would fail if challenged by an over-sized motor.


i have the 14" delta usa made and here is what i did the motor that was on it was a 1750 rpm's so i change it to a 3450 but i installed a 1"daul belt iron pulley on the motor and a 6" daul belt pulley on the maching drive and this has worked for me i have never come close to a stall, and i resaw all the time, the pulley's are mfd. browning pulley's , i thank the best made all iron , you can just stay with the 1750 and use any bigger size that will fit, nothing is going to fail my 2 cents


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

The bottom line is the speed of a blade. For average use about 3000 feet per minute should be kept. Sometimes if you change motor speed you have to change the pulley sizes to maintain the speed. This site will help determine the size changes. http://vintagemachinery.org/math/sfpm.aspx


----------



## Sgt BOMBULOUS (Oct 9, 2014)

epicfail48 said:


> Boy, I sure hope there's no issues, otherwise it'd hamper my plans to drop a 2 hp motor in my 9 inch


Why stop there when this puppy is ready to go?


----------



## PhilBa (Jun 30, 2014)

The trade-off on speed is how fast do you want to cut vs how smooth do you want the finished cut to be. Type and thickness of material is also a factor. My G0555 has two speeds, 3200 and 1500 fps. The manual recommends 3200 for general usage, softwood, fast feed rate and rouge edges acceptable. It recommends 1500 for hardwood, smooth edges and intricate work.

Before I went and dropped a bigger motor into it, I would think about what I would be using it for. Do you even need the extra power? If you are cutting 3/4" pine, you may be ok as is. If you want to resaw 6" hardwood, then you definitely need more horses.

But even if you do up the power, there is a point of diminishing returns where it might make more sense to sell what you have and put the additional investment plus what you get for the sale into a better saw. Without knowing much about how you plan to use it, I'd guess that point is probably above 1.5 HP, maybe even 1 HP. There are lots of nice used 1HP BSs on Craigs list for <$300.


----------



## Sgt BOMBULOUS (Oct 9, 2014)

PhilBa said:


> The trade-off on speed is how fast do you want to cut vs how smooth do you want the finished cut to be. Type and thickness of material is also a factor. My G0555 has two speeds, 3200 and 1500 fps. The manual recommends 3200 for general usage, softwood, fast feed rate and rouge edges acceptable. It recommends 1500 for hardwood, smooth edges and intricate work.
> 
> Before I went and dropped a bigger motor into it, I would think about what I would be using it for. Do you even need the extra power? If you are cutting 3/4" pine, you may be ok as is. If you want to resaw 6" hardwood, then you definitely need more horses.
> 
> But even if you do up the power, there is a point of diminishing returns where it might make more sense to sell what you have and put the additional investment plus what you get for the sale into a better saw. Without knowing much about how you plan to use it, I'd guess that point is probably above 1.5 HP, maybe even 1 HP. There are lots of nice used 1HP BSs on Craigs list for <$300.


Well... The issue is that it was given to me by my dad, so it's hard to justify just selling it off. The fact that it was free helps though, since I can get a brand new1 HP motor for about $150. Would this one work? 1/2HP is fine for scroll work, but I suspect it's going to struggle with any real resawing.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I have 2 - 14" saws with 1 HP motors*



Sgt BOMBULOUS said:


> Well... The issue is that it was given to me by my dad, so it's hard to justify just selling it off. The fact that it was free helps though, since I can get a brand new1 HP motor for about $150. Would this one work? 1/2HP is fine for scroll work, but I suspect it's going to struggle with any real resawing.



They do just fine for material 6" and under on a resaw. If you think you may have to cut thicker stock, then you "could" move up to a 1 1/2 HP motor like this:
https://www.grizzly.com/products/Motor-1-1-2-HP-Single-Phase-1725-RPM-Open-110V-220V/G2907

Now the issue becomes, what is the vertical capacity of the saw? Deltas work well with a riser block to increase the cutting height. I also have one like that with a 1 HP motor, but I just acquired it and heven't used it for resawing. Mt resaw bandsaw has a 3 HP motor and will cut about 10 thick stock.

A lot depends on getting the right blade for resawing... 3 TPI and 1/2" will work just fine, and that's what I use on one of the 14" saws. I use Timberwolf brand from Grizzly. I don't use their stock blades, only Timberwolf.

:yes:


----------



## Sgt BOMBULOUS (Oct 9, 2014)

woodnthings said:


> They do just fine for material 6" and under on a resaw. If you think you may have to cut thicker stock, then you "could" move up to a 1 1/2 HP motor like this:
> https://www.grizzly.com/products/Motor-1-1-2-HP-Single-Phase-1725-RPM-Open-110V-220V/G2907
> 
> Now the issue becomes, what is the vertical capacity of the saw? Deltas work well with a riser block to increase the cutting height. I also have one like that with a 1 HP motor, but I just acquired it and heven't used it for resawing. Mt resaw bandsaw has a 3 HP motor and will cut about 10 thick stock.
> ...


Throat is limited to 6" now, I could buy the riser eventually but wouldn't invest in that until I actually needed it. And yeah, I actually already had this blade on my wish list!

Oh, and on the motor, wouldn't it be worth the extra money to go TEFC? Is it worth it in the long run? I suspected that this would help protect the motor from a dusty environment.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*TEFC is the way to go.*



Sgt BOMBULOUS said:


> Throat is limited to 6" now, I could buy the riser eventually but wouldn't invest in that until I actually needed it. And yeah, I actually already had this blade on my wish list!
> 
> Oh, and on the motor, wouldn't it be worth the extra money to go TEFC? Is it worth it in the long run? I suspected that this would help protect the motor from a dusty environment.


Bandsaws are major dust generators, so if the motor is confined inside the cabinet, use a TEFC. If it's outside exposed to the shop air, a open frame might be OK. Mine are TECF types, so it may not be worth it to save a few bucks, your call on that. 

Your blade is the one I would recommend.


----------



## wericha (Apr 29, 2012)

I bought the same saw new back in the 80's and it has served me well. You won't see any benefit above a 1hp motor due to the construction of the saw frame. You will still be limited to blade width because the wider blades will cause the frame to flex under tension. A 1hp motor will lessen the tendency to stall, but it is still going to require a slower feed rate on wide resaws.

I've got the riser block on mine with the original 1/2hp motor an regularly resaw 10"-12" walnut with no issues.

It's a great little saw!


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Sgt BOMBULOUS said:


> Why stop there when this puppy is ready to go?


Im all for overkill, but i think the local electric company would have issues with that. Then again, utilities are included in my apartment rent...


----------



## del schisler (Nov 5, 2009)

wericha said:


> I bought the same saw new back in the 80's and it has served me well. You won't see any benefit above a 1hp motor due to the construction of the saw frame. You will still be limited to blade width because the wider blades will cause the frame to flex under tension. A 1hp motor will lessen the tendency to stall, but it is still going to require a slower feed rate on wide resaws.
> 
> I've got the riser block on mine with the original 1/2hp motor an regularly resaw 10"-12" walnut with no issues.
> 
> It's a great little saw!


on the flexing of frame , i put a 2x4 up right in the middle of my frame and no flex at all, i just drilled a couple hole's on both sides, this took care of any flex, put the 2x4 up right not flat, more strength that way , i use a 1/2 3 tpi blade for resaw and that work's very well


----------



## Oneal-Woodworking (Apr 14, 2013)

epicfail48 said:


> Im all for overkill, but i think the local electric company would have issues with that. Then again, utilities are included in my apartment rent...


LOL! :thumbsup:


----------



## gus1962 (Jan 9, 2013)

Is 5 hp too much for a 14" saw? 
For resaw,I always use 1/2" 3 tpi band saw blade.


----------



## GeneT (Feb 24, 2014)

Steve Neul said:


> You can put a 5hp motor on the saw if it will fit


I had flashbacks of Tim Taylor!!! But seriously it helps to have the same frame type-makes it simpler to mount the new motor.
Gene


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

GeneT said:


> I had flashbacks of Tim Taylor!!! But seriously it helps to have the same frame type-makes it simpler to mount the new motor.
> Gene


It might be simpler but it's worth the trouble to modify the saw to fit a larger motor. This saw was intended to use a 1/4 hp motor. It now has a old 1 hp table saw motor.


----------

